# Lyft deactivates me today for two complaints last year...think they are trying to cull the drivers.



## Cossio (Jul 25, 2016)

**** this Company, here is the messages I received today:



> My name is Michelle with Lyft's Trust & Safety team. I'm following up on feedback we received concerning your recent Lyft rides, which alleges you made inappropriate comments to a rider.
> 
> Please know that we've received multiple reports that you have allegedly made inappropriate comments during your rides. The following are the dates we initially corresponded with you regarding these allegations and advised you future reports of this nature would lead to action being taken on your account:
> Sep 29, 2019
> ...


So they gave me a warning in December for bullshit. Nothing new happens, and they decide that today, four months later, they decide to deactivate me.

I can't post my response, because I called this ***** every name under the sun.

Conspiracy hat on: they are trying to cull the driver pool. So many people applying they can rid some of the old timers that have higher commission rates. **** this company.

Just got a follow-up.

She said it was a recent complaint. I know who it was, it was the first passenger I took for today and she has the wrong driver. I knew something was amiss because they took it off my route and didn't pay me for the trip:



> I'm waiting, when was this new allegation made? And why wasn't I contacted?
> 
> And did you take this trip off my earnings, I noticed my cashout was lower.
> 
> ...


**** this company, can't even get the complaints straight.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

I read on the internet Lyft's not adding no new drivers. They might be trimming some off, too.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

College kids are scamming. 
I just posted about a airport ride I had where they said I picked up the wrong pax. 
We have a code system so it was impossible and they refunded me right away.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Lyft emailed drivers yesterday stating that all new applicants were being placed on a waiting list to protect the earning potential of existing drivers. 

Culling the existing roster? Would not surprise me.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Another risk to driving in the current climate I hadn't considered. Many people are short on funds and who cares to file a false report for a few free rides and screw over a driver.

_you won't be able to re-apply with a new account,_
unlike our riders, who once they are permanently deactivated simply need to create a new account with a separate card or prepaid.
FIFY Michelle, Lyft Trust and Safety Team Member


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Cossio said:


> @@@@ this Company, here is the messages I received today:
> 
> So they gave me a warning in December for bullshit. Nothing new happens, and they decide that today, four months later, they decide to deactivate me.
> 
> ...


Your avatar doesn't help your case.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

What did you say to a rider that was inappropriate?


----------



## Cossio (Jul 25, 2016)

XLnoGas said:


> Your avatar doesn't help your case.


Yeah because Lyft support can see my avatar on another site.



Trafficat said:


> What did you say to a rider that was inappropriate?


It wasn't even me, it was someone else the rider mistakenly reported me. The other two times last year? Who the **** knows, they didn't even let me know until today.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Cossio said:


> @@@@ this Company, here is the messages I received today:
> 
> So they gave me a warning in December for bullshit. Nothing new happens, and they decide that today, four months later, they decide to deactivate me.
> 
> ...


Aaaaaannd this is why you don't talk to pax.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Classical Telecaster said:


> Lyft emailed drivers yesterday stating that all new applicants were being placed on a waiting list to protect the earning potential of existing drivers.
> 
> Culling the existing roster? Would not surprise me.


Saves on insurance !


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Cossio said:


> it was the first passenger I took for today and she has the wrong driver. I knew something was amiss because they took it off my route and didn't pay me for the trip:





Cossio said:


> It wasn't even me, it was someone else the rider mistakenly reported me.


Doesn't add up.
If you took the wrong rider and the trip was cancelled, how did your true rider complain about something you said? If they complained about another driver, wouldn't Lyft have noticed that your trip was cancelled? 
Something else must have happened. Did you have any awkward conversations with women? Did you try to get anyone's phone number? Did you tell anyone how pretty they were, how good they smell, how they remind you of your ex girlfriend? Anything along those lines?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Did you curse by chance 🤔


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Classical Telecaster said:


> Lyft emailed drivers yesterday stating that all new applicants were being placed on a waiting list to protect the earning potential of existing drivers.


 I have translated this communication from Bullshit into English:

_"Onboarding new drivers creates administrative expense for Lyft. Since we have hardly any work to give any driver, we do not want to incur these costs for new drivers and then not be able to recoup these costs. This is only about Lyft saving itself money, which is good for the community, but because there is an additional collateral benefit for drivers we will tout this as the sole reason we are doing it."_


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Cossio said:


> I can't post my response, because I called this @@@@@ every name under the sun.


Having worked inside a company that tracks relationships with customers/employees, I have to wonder if we sure _this_ isn't the reason? Perhaps you are describing a conspiracy, but the unhappy ones go first in a layoff, often.

I know text-based conversations with employees of a faceless company feel anonymous and without consequence, but they aren't, and they save that shit.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

After all the **** bombs you dropped on support, it's difficult to believe you'd ever step out of line with a rider...

You ****ed yourself hoss! Hope you learn from this.



The Gift of Fish said:


> translated this communication from Bullshit into English:


Sharp post!


----------



## Gary275 (Jan 26, 2018)

You got it all wrong. Let's say business is down 70%. This CV thing doesnt solve for say 3 to 6 months very likely scenario. People are out of job or diminished earnings for a long time. Now you go to apply for unemployment. Unemployment is based on the fact that 90 95% population pays taxes into cities states and federal govt. So that 5 to 10% population can be paid minimal unemployment benefits. Imagine trying to pay for double that number with 20% less employed. It's just maths that most governments aren't prepared for.

How is this relevant? There were over 3 million RS drivers. Now with such a huge number , the government is going to start asking these companies to start shelling out $$. So if u have less numbers on your rolls better for your bottom line. Call your local Congress man better yet write to them. 

This whole gig economy shit was the top. Imagine that!!


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

When has Lyft ever identified the rider who complained about anything?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Sorry to hear this happened too you.

Your best bet is to go to a hub. Unfortunately got to wait over a month for that these company suck ass


----------



## Cossio (Jul 25, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> Doesn't add up.
> If you took the wrong rider and the trip was cancelled, how did your true rider complain about something you said? If they complained about another driver, wouldn't Lyft have noticed that your trip was cancelled?


You're not getting it. The Previous driver canceled the pax. Then she got me and was talking about racism, I told her to report it to Lyft. When she complained, it fell on me.

My trip wasn't canceled, I just didn't get paid for it. Upon checking again it probably fell on the previous day since it was before 5. Not sure about that, but I'll check later.



> Something else must have happened. Did you have any awkward conversations with women? Did you try to get anyone's phone number? Did you tell anyone how pretty they were, how good they smell, how they remind you of your ex girlfriend? Anything along those lines?


What the actual ****. Yeah, I pulled my dick out and slapped her with it. JFC.



Nate5Star said:


> When has Lyft ever identified the rider who complained about anything?


Yeah, but to wait months? I can't even guess who or what.



waldowainthrop said:


> Having worked inside a company that tracks relationships with customers/employees, I have to wonder if we sure _this_ isn't the reason? Perhaps you are describing a conspiracy, but the unhappy ones go first in a layoff, often.
> 
> I know text-based conversations with employees of a faceless company feel anonymous and without consequence, but they aren't, and they save that shit.


They terminated before I went apeshit. So no, that is illogical.



kc ub'ing! said:


> After all the @@@@ bombs you dropped on support, it's difficult to believe you'd ever step out of line with a rider...
> 
> You @@@@ed yourself hoss! Hope you learn from this.
> 
> ...


Yeah yeah, I swore so therefore I was a dick to a rider. Makes sense. Putting that Psych degree to use.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Cossio said:


> Yeah, I pulled my dick out and slapped her with it.


Sounds like you left her unsatisfied. Always give the customer what they want. Better luck next time.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

You did the Truffle Shuffle in the headlights after she had gotten in huh?

No shame, we’ve all been there.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Cossio said:


> Yeah yeah, I swore so therefore I was a dick to a rider. Makes sense. Putting that Psych degree to use.


3 strikes brotha! Seems you got what you had coming. Now you pop off to me. Wouldn't want my sweet ol' ma ridding with a hot head like you!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Consider yourself lucky.. now you can focus on Uber and stop letting Lyfts ignorant ass algorithm F up your day... I'm jealous.😃


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

No one has jobs or money it's scamming season they need to stop counting ratings & complaints till this is over

Had 3 1stars this week doubling the amount I've had for 5 years all on x while all my xls tipped $10 or more, which should be all the evidence I need the claims are false, all lies about safety, smell, unsafe car who gets in an unsafe car for a 40 mile trip lol

Unfortunately Uber Lyft don't look at driver history 1 outta a thousand rides & you get punished or dinged

Oh well new pandemic code no cash tip on x 1 star I have to take y'all to airports because I know xl is going to be slower so I'm going to beat em to the punch, not that it matters I'm sure they've been banned before and can just set up a new account as Uber Lyft care nothing about driver safety


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Cossio said:


> @@@@ this Company, here is the messages I received today:
> 
> So they gave me a warning in December for bullshit. Nothing new happens, and they decide that today, four months later, they decide to deactivate me.
> 
> ...


That sucks. I has a similar issue with uber. Young lady had issues with the previous driver, that driver wound up canceling the ride. Not thinking, I told her she should definitely let uber know. Apparently, since bv there was no record of the canceled trip on her end, she went through the receipt for my trip,. I wound up being susspended. I even tracked down the young lady and she tried to square it up with uber to no avail.

Good luck, you may be sol until the hids are open again. If that even helps.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Soldiering said:


> Sorry to hear this happened too you.
> 
> Your best bet is to go to a hub. Unfortunately got to wait over a month for that these company suck ass


Go to a hub? Uh...are any hubs open?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> I read on the internet Lyft's not adding no new drivers. They might be trimming some off, too.


------------------------
Only in certain cities, I believe. But the process when a driver in L.A. applies has been slowed considerable.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Classical Telecaster said:


> Lyft emailed drivers yesterday stating that all new applicants were being placed on a waiting list to protect the earning potential of existing drivers.
> 
> Culling the existing roster? Would not surprise me.


They're always making changes to "increase driver earnings".
Yeah, uh huh sure.

If Lyft and Uber cared about driver earning potential they would have not "allowed" the saturation in the first place.

Truth is, ridesharing is taking a beating especially Lyft as they rely on scooters so heavily. 
Serves them right.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

ABC123DEF said:


> Go to a hub? Uh...are any hubs open?


Nope, every Hub is closed till next month. Rohit is no help


----------



## Berry mian (Dec 5, 2018)

Cossio said:


> @@@@ this Company, here is the messages I received today:
> 
> So they gave me a warning in December for bullshit. Nothing new happens, and they decide that today, four months later, they decide to deactivate me.
> 
> ...


Sue them my man !!!!! At least you will get one big check if you win ! And then forget about driving for Lyft ever again !!!!


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Lyft is the worst of the 2 evils they deactivated my prius once for being a livery car even through I bought it new and had it registered in my name with insurance also in my name
luckily they reactivated it but have not used Lyft since


----------



## John oceans (Feb 12, 2020)

Could be worse - uber deactivation.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> Nope, every Hub is closed till next month. Rohit is no help


Don't you love &#128151; &#128149; &#128149; it?
Lyft & Uber "employee's" are out of a job & at home waiting for unemployment.
Now, they will experience the frustrations of drivers everywhere

Uber/Lyft will likely delay those payments or figure out all kinds of ridiculous reasons not to pay the "employees" that made a living being useless to drivers to make up for the decline in revenue. Priceless!!!


----------



## Cossio (Jul 25, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> Go to a hub? Uh...are any hubs open?


That's why he said "wait a month"


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Cossio said:


> The Previous driver canceled the pax. Then she got me and was talking about racism, I told her to report it to Lyft. When she complained, it fell on me.


I could see Lyft doing something moronic like that.

One time I refused a woman without car seats for her 2 kids. I reported her to Lyft, and INSTANTLY the computer sends me an automated threat letter stating that I have been accused of trying to give someone a ride without a car seat, and it better not happen again. Meanwhile, the woman is outside my car, with her kids, NOT using her phone, so I know it wasn't her.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Cossio said:


> I can't post my response, because I called this @@@@@ every name under the sun.


I suspect there's probably a reason you're being reported by passengers.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I don’t tell them to report them, I tell them that they shouldn’t rate me bad, if they do rate bad then I’m the one that gets it. Don’t bother trying to help them report anything, not worth you getting involved but I guess you know now. These idiots in support only scan key words and don’t get anything right unless you go to the hub. You can try calling them but I found that phone support sucks so you gotta wait it out until this chinese virus goes away


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Surplus of drivers. You've been quarantined for the benifit of the community, just in case. Reminds me of you-know-what.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Iann said:


> College kids are scamming.
> I just posted about a airport ride I had where they said I picked up the wrong pax.
> We have a code system so it was impossible and they refunded me right away.


Glad I don't deal with the airport at all.



kc ub'ing! said:


> After all the @@@@ bombs you dropped on support, it's difficult to believe you'd ever step out of line with a rider...
> 
> You @@@@ed yourself hoss! Hope you learn from this.l


Doubt it.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

IR12 said:


> Don't you love &#128151; &#128149; &#128149; it?
> Lyft & Uber "employee's" are out of a job & at home waiting for unemployment.
> Now, they will experience the frustrations of drivers everywhere
> 
> Uber/Lyft will likely delay those payments or figure out all kinds of ridiculous reasons not to pay the "employees" that made a living being useless to drivers to make up for the decline in revenue. Priceless!!!


Yeaahhh

But they are not the ones responsible for how U/L run things. They are no more responsible for U/L policies than we are. They're just someone for the drivers to take it out on, after the pax take it out on the drivers. Higher up is the source of the cavalier policies.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Berry mian said:


> Sue them my man !!!!! At least you will get one big check if you win ! And then forget about driving for Lyft ever again !!!!


Lol! Yeah, Sue em! That'll only take you about 6-12 months to hear back & by then, what would it matter?

Everyone here is so quick to "sue" both Lyft/Uber, not realizing there's about a 1000 cases already clogging up the court system. Yet, You think they're going to bypass all those cases, let murderers/rapists/kiddie touchers go or not deal with them to handle "Joe Vs Lyft" in 5-7 days?

Lmgdao.



TemptingFate said:


> Sounds like you left her unsatisfied. Always give the customer what they want. Better luck next time.


Probably why he's single. 



Nina2 said:


> Lyft is the worst of the 2 evils they deactivated my prius once for being a livery car even through I bought it new and had it registered in my name with insurance also in my name
> luckily they reactivated it but have not used Lyft since


Yet ironically, Your avatar reads "lyft"


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

UberTrent9 said:


> Lol! Yeah, Sue em! That'll only take you about 6-12 months to hear back & by then, what would it matter?
> 
> Everyone here is so quick to "sue" both Lyft/Uber, not realizing there's about a 1000 cases already clogging up the court system. Yet, You think they're going to bypass all those cases, let murderers/rapists/kiddie touchers go or not deal with them to handle "Joe Vs Lyft" in 5-7 days?
> 
> ...


Civil court & criminal court are 2 different things, the rapists, pedos, & murderers cases aren't handled with the law suits lol plus those cases are rare it's mostly assaults, domestic violence, drugs, thefts, & again different court system usually two different floors or even buildings...

small claims is even more different, if you know what you're doing & opted out of arbitration you can file online in less than an hour with no costs or like $50, it will go to arbitration they prob won't show, then it gets a date which again they prob won't show then you get a default judgement, if they do show you will lose cuz highest paid lawyer wins, but they flew in or paid 2 corporate lawyers for the day & that should be the point lol revenge not justice they stole from you make it cost em

Might not be worth the time to some might be to others

It is what it is lots of time to killthese days, I advise filing police reports & small claims cases against these criminals just to get it on public record & principal not for a payday


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> Yeaahhh
> 
> But they are not the ones responsible for how U/L run things. They are no more responsible for U/L policies than we are. They're just someone for the drivers to take it out on, after the pax take it out on the drivers. Higher up is the source of the cavalier policies.


Doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

Iann said:


> College kids are scamming.
> I just posted about a airport ride I had where they said I picked up the wrong pax.
> We have a code system so it was impossible and they refunded me right away.


I recently was scammed that way too, but I don't think they were a college student.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Cossio said:


> That's why he said "wait a month"


It's was a bit hard for ME to interpret the "wait a month" the way that the sentence was structured grammatically.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

If you tell the rider to report an issue with another driver to Lyft, especially if that previous ride was cancelled, chances are they are going to get confused and report you by accident. And then automation will give you one of your three allowed dings before you are ejected from the platform.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> I read on the internet Lyft's not adding no new drivers. They might be trimming some off, too.


It won't be for long, there are a lot of ride share drivers quitting all of the time. There will a sufficient number of vacancies before you know it.


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

Cut said:


> I recently was scammed that way too, but I don't think they were a college student.


It's scamming season I've had 3 fare adjustments this last week I usually average 3 a year. All on x which I rarely do, never on xl but I'm picking up airport xs because I know business is going to be dead for a while on xl

There are no jobs they have no money and know Uber Lyft will side with them & give them a refund or credits for next ride. So they're making up false accusations it's disgusting.

Uber Lyft need to stop counting ratings & complaints for least 90 days

Drivers are going to be getting flags added to their accounts & eventually the autobot algo will deactivate them & with no human support will not be able to go online


----------



## Cossio (Jul 25, 2016)

Bubsie said:


> If you tell the rider to report an issue with another driver to Lyft, especially if that previous ride was cancelled, chances are they are going to get confused and report you by accident. And then automation will give you one of your three allowed dings before you are ejected from the platform.


Yeah, learned that the hard way.

But I think I was ****ed either way because she specifically said she thought I was the same driver.

I hope this shit doesn't impact my unemployment. I'll go postal.


----------



## GRdriverSR (Mar 29, 2020)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> I read on the internet Lyft's not adding no new drivers. They might be trimming some off, too.


I am an active Uber driver and tried getting on Lyft and it just puts me on a wait list and says it will contact me after this pandemic is over!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

flattenmycurve said:


> Civil court & criminal court are 2 different things, the rapists, pedos, & murderers cases aren't handled with the law suits lol plus those cases are rare it's mostly assaults, domestic violence, drugs, thefts, & again different court system usually two different floors or even buildings...
> 
> small claims is even more different, if you know what you're doing & opted out of arbitration you can file online in less than an hour with no costs or like $50, it will go to arbitration they prob won't show, then it gets a date which again they prob won't show then you get a default judgement, if they do show you will lose cuz highest paid lawyer wins, but they flew in or paid 2 corporate lawyers for the day & that should be the point lol revenge not justice they stole from you make it cost em
> 
> ...


Unless they were VERY sure of their position, Uber would settle. They don't want any losses in Civil court because it will set precident and everyone else will sue, as well.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

GRdriverSR said:


> I am an active Uber driver and tried getting on Lyft and it just puts me on a wait list and says it will contact me after this pandemic is over!


In a couple of places, Lyft said it ain't taking no new drivers right now.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Lyft is balls deep inside you right now. This kind of crap pisses me off.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Tough lesson, and it sounds like you didn't deserve this, but drivers let's not encourage our passengers to complain about other drivers. 99 out of a hundred it was something the passenger did anyway.


----------



## GMdriver50 (Feb 22, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Aaaaaannd this is why you don't talk to pax.


And I have had several pax complaints that I was too quiet.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

GMdriver50 said:


> And I have had several pax complaints that I was too quiet.


F 'em.


----------



## L. Shaw (Dec 6, 2015)

I truly believe that Uber & Lyft are deactivating drivers to make them the gov't's problem....i stopped driving after a lady who had just come from Turkey (i picked her up at her house...not the airport...i don't work the airports...but she had a suitcase so i asked, if she had recently flown) she said she arrived late the previous night & went thru customs in 10 minutes...wth?!?...i asked if she was tested for coronavirus...she said no....Turkey wasn't on the list of countries...at that time Turkey only had 19 cases...after i stopped driving...i followed Turkey's cases...in 2 weeks they had over 600 cases...crazy


----------



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

Cossio said:


> Yeah, learned that the hard way.
> 
> But I think I was @@@@ed either way because she specifically said she thought I was the same driver.
> 
> I hope this shit doesn't impact my unemployment. I'll go postal.


Sounds like you qualify for that. Better luck delivering mail.


----------



## Carlycat (Mar 31, 2020)

This is all giving me the hee bee jee bees. I don't know about going back to driving for any of these guys once this is over, I may just move on to packages. Package don't talk. I've had lots of ungrateful passengers too and everyone of them need to gets shoved out face first into the gutter. Of course they don't care about our health getting in while knowing they're sick it's only their needs that count. I've been in the service industry for many years, this isn't my first rodeo and I know I\how to give good service, I have a roomy, luxury car that's kept immaculate. But of course they still find fault. I guess that's the way their petty little lives are, whatever makes them feel like they got some power. The puny tips, when there are any, any waitress would follow them out the door and throw it back at them and the boss will stand behind her while she does it too. These pax need a lesson.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Carlycat said:


> This is all giving me the hee bee jee bees. I don't know about going back to driving for any of these guys once this is over, I may just move on to packages. Package don't talk. I've had lots of ungrateful passengers too and everyone of them need to gets shoved out face first into the gutter. Of course they don't care about our health getting in while knowing they're sick it's only their needs that count. I've been in the service industry for many years, this isn't my first rodeo and I know I\how to give good service, I have a roomy, luxury car that's kept immaculate. But of course they still find fault. I guess that's the way their petty little lives are, whatever makes them feel like they got some power. The puny tips, when there are any, any waitress would follow them out the door and throw it back at them and the boss will stand behind her while she does it too. These pax need a lesson.


Easy solution. Don't drive Uber.


----------



## L. Shaw (Dec 6, 2015)

Alas...the wise cracking...sarcastic..."I'm not rude, I'm just blunt & straight forward" commenter that's on every single forum....eyeroll...it gets so old....and I'm sure your next move is "We'll if you don't like it...keep scrolling"....yeah, yeah we know....the keyboard courage is real....but i would never be rude, condescending...just because im on the other side of a keyboard and nobody knows my true identity...but i guess that's how some ppl get their rocks off...we're all drivers and should be respected


TemptingFate said:


> Easy solution. Don't drive Uber.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

L. Shaw said:


> Alas...the wise cracking...sarcastic..."I'm not rude, I'm just blunt & straight forward" commenter that's on every single forum....eyeroll...it gets so old....and I'm sure your next move is "We'll if you don't like it...keep scrolling"....yeah, yeah we know....the keyboard courage is real....but i would never be rude, condescending...just because im on the other side of a keyboard and nobody knows my true identity...but i guess that's how some ppl get their rocks off...we're all drivers and should be respected


Yeah we're all drivers so why don't you respect me? Try to address the message instead of attacking the messenger. What was wrong with my advice? If Uber treats you so bad, just stop driving for them like 96% of drivers do within one year. Same with any job. Just quit and find something better. Complaining on UP.net does no good. You're looking for pity? Better complain to your mom then.


----------



## L. Shaw (Dec 6, 2015)

Whats wrong with your advice....is NOWHERE in the post did the poster ask for any advice....thats whats wrong...but whatever i guess someone is amused by your rudeness


TemptingFate said:


> Yeah we're all drivers so why don't you respect me? Try to address the message instead of attacking the messenger. What was wrong with my advice? If Uber treats you so bad, just stop driving for them like 96% of drivers do within one year. Same with any job. Just quit and find something better. Complaining on UP.net does no good. You're looking for pity? Better complain to your mom then.





TemptingFate said:


> Yeah we're all drivers so why don't you respect me? Try to address the message instead of attacking the messenger. What was wrong with my advice? If Uber treats you so bad, just stop driving for them like 96% of drivers do within one year. Same with any job. Just quit and find something better. Complaining on UP.net does no good. You're looking for pity? Better complain to your mom then.


And I DO NOT respect ppl like you....period


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Carlycat said:


> I don't know about going back to driving for any of these guys once this is over, I may just move on to packages. Package don't talk


Same here. I picked up a job delivering pizza 2 weeks ago. Fewer miles on my car; no vomit risk, ever; better pay; obviously a lack of scheduling flexibility but will have to deal with that.

When this is over, I dont think I'll go back to Uber unless there is a serious pay increase, and my crystal ball tells me that isn't going to happen without employee status and/or a union - not that I want either of those either!


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

L. Shaw said:


> we're all drivers and should be respected





L. Shaw said:


> And I DO NOT respect ppl like you....period


So you're just a hypocrite.



L. Shaw said:


> Whats wrong with your advice....is NOWHERE in the post did the poster ask for any advice....thats whats wrong...but whatever i guess someone is amused by your rudeness


Yeah, I was responding to @Carlycat snd she liked my post! She appreciated my advice. You had to butt in with your 2 cents just to criticize a fellow driver. Good job.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Well, sports fans, that escalated quickly.

I'm going to have to score that bout TemptingFate 1, L Shaw 0.


----------



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

Me too, +1 for Tempting Fate, I thought she gave good advice, if you don't like, do'nt drive Uber or Lyft Does any one think they can manipulate Uber or Lyft to where you like it? It is what it is.
But it is a fun forum to see so many peeps hate this ship, but won't get off, because it's the best job they could get.
We could always start our own business and do what ever we want, could'nt we? Even cuss out, harrass or be rude to our customers!


----------



## Carlycat (Mar 31, 2020)

I don't hate the ship, just some of the passengers. Most of them are pretty good, but it only takes one to ruin the day. The rating system sucks. I wish they'd just do away with it and deal with serious complaints rather than fiddle around with petty shit from cheap morons who don't know what a real complaint is.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Cossio said:


> @@@@ this Company,


Scroll down the page to "OPTIONS".

The first option is the Lyft Forum.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Cossio said:


> I can't post my response, because I called this @@@@@ every name under the sun.


Yeah, shit happens. But you proved to Lyft that you are quick to make "inappropriate comments" with your profane-laced emails you fired off to them. You no longer have a case, you lose already.
Enjoy permanent deactivation.


----------



## Cossio (Jul 25, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yeah, shit happens. But you proved to Lyft that you are quick to make "inappropriate comments" with your profane-laced emails you fired off to them. You no longer have a case, you lose already.
> Enjoy permanent deactivation.


This is a shit for brains response, I see it a lot in this forum. It goes like this:



> Rideshare did this _____ I called them ______.
> 
> Response: "Well you called them names so you got what you deserve" or "now you don't have a case".


It's ******ed for several reasons. The first being is that they were never going to change their mind. It says so in the email and the first support response I got. So mouthing off to them does jackshit.

Appropriate username, you are Uber's Gruber.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Cossio said:


> Appropriate username, you are Uber's Gruber.


And you are Permanently Deactivated.
&#128405;&#128513;&#128405;


----------



## seesaw (Aug 20, 2021)

Interesting, you got deactivated from Uber for safety complaints as well, right?

Coincidence?









Banned from Uber for "Illegal" Left Turn that...


So I've been driving for over two years and nearly 9,000 rides under my belt. Over the weekend I picked up a **** my last ride. It was a Pool, the GPS told me to do an immediate left turn down 63rd Street. As I was making my turn the PAX said "you can't turn here" I told her I don't see...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## seesaw (Aug 20, 2021)

Dekero said:


> Consider yourself lucky.. now you can focus on Uber and stop letting Lyfts ignorant ass algorithm F up your day... I'm jealous.😃


He got deactivated from Uber a few years ago for the same shit


----------

